# el natural bowl.



## Jark (Feb 6, 2010)

I have had a glass bowl/vase sitting around the house about a year now that I had planned to plant when I bought it. I finally got around to planting it.

10w cfl in a desk lamp.
MG organic that I pre-soaked
Pool finter sand for a cap

Plants:
Indian sword
Crypt. spiralis
Micro swords (lilaeopsis)
hornwort just for now and floating scraps

Only ramhorn snail babies and s few trumpet snails. Will eventually put a betta in there to taunt my cat. The curve makes anything inside look huge from some angles.

I'll see how this fills in.



Next time I think I'll go with a small cube tank instead. The distortion from the bowl's curve messed with me and makes it a pain to plant. I still can't tell if I have the substrate level or not.


----------

